# Suspend to Disk - Kernel 2.6

## tobold

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon erfolgreich Suspend to disc anwendet und vielleicht ein paar Tips geben könnte wie man das macht. 

Oder vielleicht hat jemand ein Link zu einem Howto parat.Last edited by tobold on Wed Mar 10, 2004 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaydayUser

Hi ,

schau mal hier vielleicht hilft das schon weiter :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=144048&highlight=suspend

----------

## amne

Ich glaube, tobold meint eher was anderes. Hier wird das Thema nebenbei kurz angesprochen, geht aber eigentlich auch um was anderes.

----------

## MaydayUser

OK OK !!!

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Inte

Eigentlich sollte es funktionieren  :Sad:  Bei mir geht es nur wenn kein X-Server läuft. Siehe suspend to ram/disk problem.

Einfach die folgenden Optionen im Kernel aktivieren:

```
CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_PM_DISK=y

CONFIG_PM_DISK_PARTITION="/dev/hda5"
```

In der grub.conf noch schnell in die Kernelzeile

```
pmdisk=/dev/hda5
```

anfügen, damit er weiß in welcher Partition das Image zu booten liegt (Der Parameter in der Kernelkonfiguration wird momentan noch ignoriert).

Software Suspend benutze ich nicht, sondern die ACPI-Sleep States

```
CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y
```

Mußt halt ein wenig ausprobieren.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## tobold

Hui - das geht ja mal wieder schnell hier.

Muss die Partition eine extra Partition sein???

Wie bringe ich den PC dann in den Suspend mode??

----------

## Inte

 *tobold wrote:*   

> Muss die Partition eine extra Partition sein???

 Nimm einfach die SWAP-Partition. Meine ist 512MB groß.

 *tobold wrote:*   

> Wie bringe ich den PC dann in den Suspend mode??

 

```
echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep
```

oder

```
echo -n disk > /sys/power/state
```

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Basti_litho

 *Inte wrote:*   

> (Der Parameter in der Kernelkonfiguration wird momentan noch ignoriert).
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Was soll das denn - bauen die jetzt schon funktionen ein die man zwar auswählen kann aber nicht funktionieren???

tztztz - muss ich jetzt bei jeder funktion schauen ob die auch wirklich funktioniert?

----------

## Inte

 *Linux Magazin 02/2004 S.34 wrote:*   

> Software Suspend und Suspend-to-Disk
> 
> Verwirrenderweise kennt Linux 2.6 zwei alternative Methoden von Suspend-to-Disk (S4): Software Suspend (CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND) und Suspend-to-Disk Support (CONFIG_PM_DISK). Die erste kennzeichnet des Kernelsetup als "Experimental". Suspend-to-Disk Support ist dagegen ein Stable-Zweig von Suspend-to-Disk.
> 
> Software Suspend setzt den Bootprompt-Parameter "resume" voraus - ihn in den Kernel einkompilieren ist nicht vorgesehen. Die Option gibt dem Kernel die Swap-Partition bekannt, in die er den Speicherinhalt und den Status sichern soll. Es ist sinnvoll, den Bootprompt-Parameter in der Konfigurationsdatei des Bootmanagers zu verewigen, beispielsweise als "resume=/dev/hda2".
> ...

 

 *Listing 2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

Alles klar?  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

----------

